# Hanging planters, use emmersed plants on a aquarium.



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2010)

Many of you might have seen Riparium Supply shop 9http://ripariumsupply.com/store.html), where he sells Hanging planters, like this one:






The idea is fantastic, as allow you to have emmersed plants on a normal tank if you so wish, just check what can be done on this blog (http://hydrophytesblog.com).

It took me a while to track who in the UK would sell hanging boxes, and after a while I managed to track a company that would do it, actually they may be the ones that supply Riparium, as this is made on the USA. Check them out on http://www.blisshome.co.uk/product.asp?product=966.

I ordered 10 units, it came at Â£36 including posting. They are slighly bigger, but will do the job, and as they have larger holes on the front it is perfect to use with clayballs, as nutrients will flow in and out thru the roots.

This is what I have:







I will set up two or three on my tank and then see what happens, but at least we have a way to get the kit in the UK without having to import it ourselves.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

They look great   Should add this to the list Gill was starting for cheap alternatives.  Nice find 

Found on eBay also with free shipping, for Â£3.91:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BlissHome-Inter ... d_sim_kh_2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BlissHome-Inter ... 046&sr=1-1


----------



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2010)

I bought them from Interdesign, send an email to antonia@blisshome.co.uk, she will organise the sale.

They cost me Â£1.70 each, and shipping was Â£12 for ten.

These are the large ones, and would easily take a couple of crypts, as it is about 10cm tall, more than enough for the roots to take hold.

I will setup a couple of them tonight, with some staurogyne, and take some pics..


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2010)

Cool!


----------



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2010)

It is a pity that we have to sort out our own planters, Riparium Supply should get some kit here, or resell it to some of the sponsors here.

For example, to get the trelli rafters is something that I have not managed yet, and I very much doubt that it would be as nice as what he has.

So until that kit gets here in the UK we have to improvise.


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

Kits coming soon


----------



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Kits coming soon



Good.. but when, any ETA? Unless it is a large order it is too expensive to ship it, hence why this is only a task for the shops. 

Maybe Hydrophite could do a show/display at TGM, or any other shop, get people interested and promote his kit. .. 

The planters themselves he would have to make them cheaper, as buying straight from Interdesign works out cheaper.


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

No ETA but they will soon be available from one of the sponsors in sufficient quantities


----------



## ghostsword (15 Mar 2010)

Those are good news indeed. I am sure that it will revolutionize the planted aquarium scene. 

Let us know when the kit is up for sale.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Apr 2010)

Hi James, 

Any more news about these planters? I am specially interested on the floating rafts.. I managed to obtain the planters from the manufacturer, but the trellis I cannot find anywhere and they are not easy to replicate.


----------

